# What's the name of the Kali and Jeet Kune do fusion art?



## realg7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Just wondering if there was an official name when you fuse the Arts of Kali and Jeet Kune Do What is the name of that Fusion art? I'm really interested in that I currently train Kali. I have yet to train Jeet Kune Do but I have heard wonderful things about the fusion of the two

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 15, 2016)

Many would argue that the Lacoste-Inosanto Blend of Kali has JKD influences.  There is also an art often referred to as "JKD-Kali" which was put together by Ted Lucay Lucay.


----------



## Juany118 (Sep 15, 2016)

Beat me to it.  Guro Dan refers to his Kali as one that follows a "mixed martial arts concept" (it was drawn from over 20 original source martial arts).  Since he refers to the JKD he teaches as "JKD Concepts" I believe he brought his understanding of JKD's philosophy to SE Asian Martial Arts.

Regrdless I love it.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 16, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> Beat me to it.  Guro Dan refers to his Kali as one that follows a "mixed martial arts concept" (it was drawn from over 20 original source martial arts).  Since he refers to the JKD he teaches as "JKD Concepts" I believe he brought his understanding of JKD's philosophy to SE Asian Martial Arts.
> 
> Regrdless I love it.


Juany  (not john) how are u brother? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Dec 26, 2016)

Are you thinking of Maphilindo silat?

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 26, 2016)

Dong xiao hu said:


> Are you thinking of Maphilindo silat?
> 
> Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk



Maphilindo Silat is not a fusion of JKD and FMA.  It is an blended style of Silat based on the various systems Dan Inosanto has studied.  It could probably be referred to as the JKD of silat, but there is no JKD in it.


----------



## Juany118 (Dec 26, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> Maphilindo Silat is not a fusion of JKD and FMA.  It is an blended style of Silat based on the various systems Dan Inosanto has studied.  It could probably be referred to as the JKD of silat, but there is no JKD in it.




I think that sometimes, especially when it comes to Guro Dan (as he was a student of Bruce Lee) people will fall into the "JKD is a philosophy not an art in and of itself" mindset.  If they do so it can be argued that any art that draws effective parts from many into a single whole, even modern MMA, is at its heart JKD.

Then the side that sees JKD as an actual system will say "nope not JKD." Who is right?  To paraphrase Obi Wan from Return of the Jedi "...It all depends on your point of view."


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 27, 2016)

The mindset of drawing from multiple systems to create something new is not unique to JKD, though it is certainly a prominent aspect of the art.  Regardless, Maphilindo Silat draws only from Silat systems, and is a blended Silat style, just like many other blended Silat styles, and is not related to JKD at all other than the fact that Guro Dan is the one who did the compiling.


----------



## Juany118 (Dec 27, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> The mindset of drawing from multiple systems to create something new is not unique to JKD, though it is certainly a prominent aspect of the art.  Regardless, Maphilindo Silat draws only from Silat systems, and is a blended Silat style, just like many other blended Silat styles, and is not related to JKD at all other than the fact that Guro Dan is the one who did the compiling.


Oh don't get me wrong, I am in 100% agreement with everything you have said on the issue.  I am just proposing a possible reason for the misunderstanding of others.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 27, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I am in 100% agreement with everything you have said on the issue.  I am just proposing a possible reason for the misunderstanding of others.



Cheers!


----------

